# 1951 Girls Schwinn Panther



## skiptoofer22 (Dec 17, 2018)

Started working on this '51 Panther that I bought from a fellow CABE member a few months back. Wheels and seat will be replaced as the rims are Lobdell 41s and the seat is off a 70s lightweight. The paint is pretty nice and should clean up well, but unfortunately most of the chrome is heavily pitted or rusted, so I will do my best to bring it back. Here are the before pics. Enjoy! -Trevor


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Dec 18, 2018)

Chrome really cleaned up nice! Still need to polish.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 18, 2018)

Nice.  How did you clean the chrome?


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Dec 18, 2018)

Mostly I'm using super fine #0000 steel wool, but in some places where the oxidation is really bad I'm also using turtle wax rubbing compound with the steel wool. 


oldmtrcyc said:


> Nice.  How did you clean the chrome?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 18, 2018)

skiptoofer22 said:


> Chrome really cleaned up nice! Still need to polish.View attachment 921654


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Dec 20, 2018)

After 3+ hours of polishing with steel wool and rubbing compound, I was able to finish the front fender. You can tell how oxidized it was compared to the rear fender.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 21, 2018)

i have the correct seat for this.... if interested PM me.


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Sorry for the lack of posts. Ended up getting quite a bit done. This is a picture from earlier today. Since then I have added wheels and chain. I will post pictures in the morning.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 6, 2019)

Looks great really nice clean up


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 6, 2019)

Looking really nice!


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Jan 6, 2019)

Here are the before and after pics. I have some cheap wheels on it for now until I decide what to do with it. Still need to recover an original seat I have for it.


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 6, 2019)

Great job!


----------

